# is my GTO F***ED??



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

*Acceleration Problem*

I am new to the GTO family and I haven't even had mine for a week yet and I think I am already expierencing some issues. First of all I have a 2004 A4 GTO.
I have noticed when I punch the gas hard the rpm's shoot way up but the car does not acclerate at all. When the tach is about 1000 rpm's from redlining the car launches hard. Is this a problem? Or is this natural for the GTO's? I was wondering if the tracion control had anything to do with this.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

A4GTOMAJOR said:


> I am new to the GTO family and I haven't even had mine for a week yet and I think I am already expierencing some issues. First of all I have a 2004 A4 GTO.
> I have noticed when I punch the gas hard the rpm's shoot way up but the car does not acclerate at all. When the tach is about 1000 rpm's from redlining the car launches hard. Is this a problem? Or is this natural for the GTO's? I was wondering if the tracion control had anything to do with this.


 This is not sounding good at all. You need to get that baby in like now, but first, check your tranny fluid....warm, at idle on a lever surface. If the fluid is at the correct level, you've go some issues.


----------



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought the car used and the guy before me had one of those diablosport predator tuner and do you think that might be the cause?

is your gto automatic?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A4GTOMAJOR said:


> I bought the car used and the guy before me had one of those diablosport predator tuner and do you think that might be the cause?
> 
> is your gto automatic?


It very well could be. Get it to the doctors, PRONTO.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Could it have a stall torgue converter?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i have a diablo sport tuner for my 05 and thats not normal for any of the pre-set tunes from diablosport, the only thing i can think of is if he went into the factory tune and changed the parameters using the diablosport module. aside from that i cant really give much advise because im not much a mechanic, but check the tranny fluid, if thats fine then u may have a stall converter on there like 05GTO said. take it to a dealer or shop to get it checked out. hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Kind of sounds like a really high stall?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

A4GTOMAJOR said:


> When the tach is about 1000 rpm's from redlining the car launches hard.





CChase said:


> Kind of sounds like a really high stall?


Yeah that's what Is thinking. What would that be? About 4000 rpm? That would make the car a real bitch to drive under normal conditions.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I highly doubt anybody would put such a high stall in a mostly stock 04. I could see it if it had tons of mods, but even the average joe is not that dumb. Have you checked the tranny fluid yet? If you are down on fluid your converterter would not be able to get your trans spinning until considerably higher RPM.


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi first off keep it simple and give us some more details like how many miles do you have on the car? does the fluid smell burnt? is the Check engine light on, did this 
do this all the time or after you beat the crap out of the car for a week?
If you have a well cared for 04 GTO with average miles you should not have
any tranny issues are you sure your not roasting the tires off the car?LOL
no seriously I would need more info to help I have a Alldata Subcription for the 04
I will check for any TSBs for you but I dont remember anything about what you are saying.


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

I had this week in fact, my tps went out and the my 04 GTO would rev up real high before shifts and I noticed that I had a check engine light and trac off and I could not
turn it on. all cured by a TPS 32 bucks AZ 64 chevy DLR 
anyways not that this is related but with a computer you need all the facts it makes it easier to fix


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

Sry I found nothing about what you are complaining of in Alldata but like I said earlier
I need more info


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Knelson said:


> If you have a well cared for 04 GTO...........


That can't be the case if what you say in your quote below was done beyond the first time you noticed the problem. That would be abuse.


A4GTOMAJOR said:


> I have noticed when I punch the gas hard the rpm's shoot way up but the car does not acclerate at all. When the tach is about 1000 rpm's from redlining the car launches hard. Is this a problem?


Please give as much info as possible as Knelson suggested or all we can do is guess.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

Does this happen from a stop? I have an 05 A4 that I have owned for going on three months. Twice something like this happened to me but I was going between 20-30 mph and in second gear. I floored it and it would rev kinda high but then downshift and take off hard. From a stop if I floor it I have a hard time getting it to go straight and not turn around on me.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It sounds like you bought a car that was de-modded before trade in or is currently modded. Maybe a stall or bad tune?


----------

